
Amazon’s Drone Delivery Fleet Hits Milestone with FAA Clearance - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-31/amazon-s-drone-delivery-fleet-hits-milestone-with-faa-clearance
======
known
[https://archive.vn/wcLlw](https://archive.vn/wcLlw)

